# Cleats on Migratory Covers



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you build covers out of several one inch boards a cleat on top and a front and back board help keep the cover flat. And pallets will fit inside of top cleats, tying the stack together.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Can you explain more of what you are talking about. Do you mean clips under the lid? Mine have 1x2's on the front and back so it can only slide side to side. When they are on the truck they are all packed in side by side so they are fine.

Mine are 1/2 ply with 3/8 rips surrounding the bottom to get bee space with 1x2 on the ends front and back.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Cleats on top aren't necassary.

What don't you understand from my description?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I think you will want them underside the frount and back just to help keep the tops positioned properly 
I have cleats on top to help keep my 1*4`s in place.
So then I started building my tops out of 3/4 plywood, still have the cleats on top, why , just because thats the way I started


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Ian said:


> So then I started building my tops out of 3/4 plywood, still have the cleats on top, why , just because thats the way I started


Ian, how much problem do you have with warping using plywood? I just made eight covers outs of 5/8ths plywood and put cleats on the top of each end and put two coats of paint on them. They look good, just hope they don't turn into a skate board half pipe!! I also have pavers on them.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

What Mark said plus the top cleat acts as a brake for the top pallet. It prevents it from sliding off should you drive into a hole of sorts.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

when using 3/4 inch plywood there is not alot of movement, but I cut my tops with so that my long grains are along the long side of the box. and the cleats will help prevent the curling the other way. I cut some waste pieces of plywood with the grain running the other way and did have some tops curl up wards on me, but they straightened out after a winter stacked in under 5 pallets of bees in the winter shed.

I do not have my bottom board runners positioned to inter lock with the top cleat, perhaps I should of thougt of that when I started buildign them. Great idea, should of gone onto beesource before I started LOL


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info, started a similar thread. since I have plenty of scrap I think I'll add the top cleat


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Mark, maybe a photo would help if you have time please. If your still down in Florida I don't feel to guilty asking, but dragging Ian out amongst his frozen equipment that seems to be asking a bit much.... right?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I think my lids are like the ones Mark is describing I'll send it to someone if they post it.

I really need to take the time to get set up to post photos.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Mark, maybe a photo would help if you have time please. If your still down in Florida I don't feel to guilty asking, but dragging Ian out amongst his frozen equipment that seems to be asking a bit much.... right?


so, cold,


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Mark, maybe a photo would help if you have time please. If your still down in Florida I don't feel to guilty asking, but dragging Ian out amongst his frozen equipment that seems to be asking a bit much.... right?


My covers are flat pieces of plywood the size of the supers, not like what we are talking about. So, photos of my covers won't help. Sorry if I mislead anyone.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Matt sent me some photos. I haven't been able to work out to post photos here either. I have a photobucket account, leave my settings on "public", and then cut and paste a link to the photo I want to show. The viewer then has the option to browse all your other public photos if they want to. Every time I take a photo with my cell phone it also automatically uploads to my photobucket account where I can manage into my "public library" or "private album". I haven't worked out how to upload other folk's photos into my photobucket yet, I'll take a look. mgoldnen, I'm not trying to hijack your thread, Regards, Adrian.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm trying!


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Making my neck hurt!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Mbeck said:


> View attachment 4177
> View attachment 4176
> I'm trying!
> View attachment 4175


That is pretty close to what I have going, 
looks great !


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

They seem to work well they are easy to make and durable.

If I had a complain it's that they sometimes burr comb or propolize them until they settle in.

As a build new ones I put them on hives here at the house in case they need a brick on them. 
After that they stay flat.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

When I went to my current style of cover my intent was to have hives I could put up against each other. I was afraid they might not stay on as well, but the result, surprisingly, was that the covers blew off less because they didn't catch the wind as much.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopentrance.htm


----------

